# XP Bootcamp Wireless Network Connection Issues



## Wommo1 (Oct 15, 2009)

I have installed Win Xp on my MAcbook Pro (Brand New) I can connect to my wireless network with ease in Mac Os but when I switch over Win detects the network and begins to connect but then gets stuck on acquiring network address and then gives me a limited or no connectivity connection symbol.

I have installed all the correct drivers, and have no problems (exclamation marks) next to any of my hardware in hardware manager

Any ideas how I can resolve this?

Thanks


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Because you are having issues in Windows, you need to goto the Windows forum for help as it sounds like a software issue as it works fine in the Mac OS, so it's not hardware related.


----------

